
The fight to stop Nestlé from taking America's water to sell in plastic bottles - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/oct/29/the-fight-over-water-how-nestle-dries-up-us-creeks-to-sell-water-in-plastic-bottles
======
ksaj
Why target Nestle so specifically, when there are so many other companies
doing the same thing? Coca Cola has a few sweet deals allowing them to pay
significantly less for pumping the water than the people who actually live in
homes around their pumps.

~~~
oblib
Why not?

Have to start somewhere...

